# Art project.



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

ah, I wonder why i took so long to upload, I used my scanner at it's highest setting. And I have a widescreen LCD. Sorry for folks who have slow internet (think Mark does).


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I would extend the nipples taking her new location into consideration.
That was in fact the first thing that crossed my mind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

It's focused on the emotional form. Although it's not linked to the coldness as in the temp, it's linked to how cold her heart is.


----------

